

What's your title in your little startup? - barredo
http://answers.onstartups.com/questions/2090/whats-your-title-in-your-little-startup

======
herval
"founder and lead janitor" On e previous one, it was "builder of things"

------
scriptdude
'Director of Googlable things'

